# 

## 23q



----------


## 23q

> Pokemon Go.       .   18 . 
> "     Pokemon Go   ,          ,   ,   .         ",     . 
>          25  . 
>            okemon Go.  ,   rabota.ua      25  .    Pokemon GO,      ?

     )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> )

  ...  , ...   ...     ,       ,      (  -!!!)  ""          ,    ...  . .       ...

----------


## 23q

=google+nintendo+30. + -  (14 )+  .     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

... ,           *
   ,     Pokemon GO*    
   ,     ,          .
      15 .     ,     . 
,       38-  ,     ,     .   ,    ,     .
     - ,         , -  .  ,   . 
 ,      ,   ,   .
18-  ,    Pokemon GO   ,   ,     .
   ,  :      ?, -   ,  .         .
 ,     ,     .       , -  .    ,  .         ,      .
 ,         .  ,       ,   .
   ,   , -  .    -  . 
 ,      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

"Pokemon Go"? 
     ,       .
-  : Niantic Labs.  - .      -  (!) ,    .
-     (John Hanke),    Keyhole, Inc ( " " ) -    ,           -, -, -.
-   ,   ! Keyhole, Inc    In-Q-Tel.   ,     1999 . 
  ,    :
-    ,  ,   .   -, -    .       .
- -  -    ,   , , ... 
  .     , ,  , ,    ,  ? 
    ?    , Niantic Labs,    ,    .
   ,      (  , , , GPS,  ,    -  USB  ),      ,      ! (      ).
      ,     .        ,      .
 !       !  ?
,  ,    .   -  . Niantic   : "       .            ...".     ?
     6: "         "Do not track" -"   ".   -    . 
,        ,    .
,  __  -     , , ?    , ,  -  : " !!!".      ,  , , GPS, ...    ,         ... 
!   ,   .     .   https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## 23q

)))  . , , ...    ,    !

----------


## Merry Corpse

> . , , ...    ,    !

   ,      ,               .   )

----------


## 23q

20   ,      .     ?))

----------


## Karen

.     ,      !

----------


## 23q

> 

      .     . 
       60     ,  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  ,

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 20   ,      .     ?))

  ,        20     ,         ) 
" ,        ,    ,     ,      , --   -                .  ,     ,   "
 .

----------


## Ihor

> ,        20     ,         ) 
> " ,        ,    ,     ,      , --   -                .  ,     ,   "
>  .

       ,          ....

----------


## 23q

> ,          ....

     ...   , , ,     ! 
  

> " Go"  ()   7  .     - 2016   13 .      ,       .    5     3 124 852 800 .      ,      - 1 401 275 200.
>    ,     - 605 972 8 00.     7    .     ? 500 . ?
>   ,              ,    .             .      ,          .

     -

----------


## Ihor

> ...   , , ,     !

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*,     ,     -.

----------


## GVL224

.
        ,   ,   .

----------


## Karen

*GVL224*,      ?

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,      ?

                 ,                 :)
   "  " 
  "" https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## 23q

gps, ,     3g .     .   

> .
>         ,   ,   .

   ()   ,     .  http://android.mobile-review.com/market/44240/

----------


## GVL224

> gps, ,     3g .     .  
>  ()   ,     .  http://android.mobile-review.com/market/44240/

     ?            :)
       ...

----------


## 23q

> ?            :)

    ,  ,    -  - .   ,   .

----------


## Karen

> ,

  .  -        !?!?!

----------


## GVL224

> .  -        !?!?!

      :)    ,       :)
    "  "...

----------


## 23q

> .  -        !?!?!

       ,  3g  .   .

----------


## Karen

> ,  3g  .   .

       ...      !

----------


## 23q

> ...      !

    ?    .
  ,      .

----------


## Karen

> .

    LG ...
  Q,    - .       ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,          ....

  ,              .      .       ,         .   ""          -     "",      .

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...s-3252723.jpeg

  ,  ,   ....

----------


## FLY_INTER

.    ,    GPS ,      ,       ... ) ,           . .        .       .           ,          )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ,   ....

  ... ,      ...

----------


## GVL224

> ... ,      ...

    :)
"    ",   ....

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> :)
> "    ",   ....

  ...  .    - ,      -      -   ...  . - .

----------


## Ilonka

,          . 
 
 
  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

        .    

> .    15- ,    ,  .

  p.s.            )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...       ,     ...   ,  ,    ?   ,   ,   100 ,          ...  ,    , 5- 6-  ,      ...  ,     5-6  ,       " "-  !!!    ?  -   , , ....    ,  ,  " "-     ,        ...   -  ,  ,    ,       " "...   ...   .

----------


## Ilonka

, -        ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , -        ,        .

  ...-    ....      "" ,  -      ...    ,        ...  ...        ...

----------


## 23q



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## 23q

,     )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,     )))

  ...  - ,      - ,    ,     -  ...                       ""... ,     "",   ...         ... . -         ,     ,  Googlecar  ... - .

----------

,      - ,      ,

----------

,       

> 2110    .   .   ,  -     ,  061.
>  ,          ,    .

----------


## GVL224

,  ""   ""       :)

----------

-  (!)    (!)  (!)  !

----------


## Karen

'  ,     Pokemon Go  https://radio24.ua/u-sviti-zyavilasy...emon-go_n97299

----------


## art_b

.    .

----------


## GVL224

> -  (!)    (!)  (!)  !

      ,     ""   :) ...
       :)

----------


## Karen

> ,     ""   :) ...
>        :)

        .

----------

> ,     ""   :)

    ! !))    !))   "      ,      ,       .  ,     !"

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> http://coub.com/view/dwcn5

  ... 
           :),     :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...!  https://www.facebook.com/Mrazish/vid...6556674733111/

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ,    .

----------

, ..   ....

----------


## GVL224

> ?

   ""  ?

----------


## Negdroid

> ...!

    ,      xD

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,      xD

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

